# Jason Mccartney?



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

who is going to pick him up? The guy has a serious engine


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

maybe slipstream if he's lucky. he's 34 and seems to have spent a lot of time on the back burner at disco.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Serious engine?*



bigpinkt said:


> who is going to pick him up? The guy has a serious engine


If his engine was that serious, where has he been, oh, for about 3-4 years now?

I'm sure he'll pick up with a domestic pro team, Health-Net, or something like that. Maybe Rock Racing. Who knows... It's not like he has any good results in awhile.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

*No so bad*



magnolialover said:


> If his engine was that serious, where has he been, oh, for about 3-4 years now?
> 
> I'm sure he'll pick up with a domestic pro team, Health-Net, or something like that. Maybe Rock Racing. Who knows... It's not like he has any good results in awhile.


Saturday's Vuelta TT results

1 Bert Grabsch (Ger) T-Mobile Team 57.05 (54.87 km/h)
2 Laszlo Bodrogi (Hun) Crédit Agricole 0.34
3 Stijn Devolder (Bel) Discovery Channel Pro Cycling Team 0.48
4 Denis Menchov (Rus) Rabobank 1.18
5 Magnus Backstedt (Swe) Liquigas 1.37
6 Stefan Schumacher (Ger) Gerolsteiner 1.52
7 Jason McCartney (USA) Discovery Channel Pro Cycling Team 1.55


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

magnolialover said:


> If his engine was that serious, where has he been, oh, for about 3-4 years now?
> 
> I'm sure he'll pick up with a domestic pro team, Health-Net, or something like that. Maybe Rock Racing. Who knows... It's not like he has any good results in awhile.


Top 10 in a Grand Tour TT is big engine in my book.

I have not followed his career but I think that after his top 3 at TOC and stage win at TDG he was sick or injured. I would assume he would make a good domestic dispite his age


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

magnolialover said:


> If his engine was that serious, where has he been, oh, for about 3-4 years now?
> 
> I'm sure he'll pick up with a domestic pro team, Health-Net, or something like that. Maybe Rock Racing. Who knows... It's not like he has any good results in awhile.


health net's where he was before disco. he had some good results while he was there but disco didn't do much with him for whatever reason.


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

Seems as if he is a b-teamer who does early pace-setting and teamwork in the GT's. Probably good for 200 k's so you don't see him in the classics which run 250. Big motor + no sprint + 30+ years old = domestique and solid rider but not a winner in Europe.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

steelbikerider said:


> Seems as if he is a b-teamer who does early pace-setting and teamwork in the GT's. Probably good for 200 k's so you don't see him in the classics which run 250. Big motor + no sprint + 30+ years old = domestique and solid rider but not a winner in Europe.


Now he is a Grand tour stage winner. 
http://www.velonews.com/race/int/articles/13301.0.html


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

I now stand corrected. Good job Jason.


----------



## BAi9302010 (Mar 7, 2002)

What an awesome win. With a few exceptions Americans don't win very many big races in Europe and it makes it that much cooler when one of these gutsy guys like McCartney, Horner, etc. who sacrifice themselves day in and day out for their team leader finally gets one.


----------



## steephill (Jul 14, 2005)

bigpinkt said:


> Now he is a Grand tour stage winner.
> http://www.velonews.com/race/int/articles/13301.0.html


His wins are always impressive. Here are some highlights and the final 1km from today's win with the Tour of Poland wrap-up sandwiched in between:

http://www.grassyknolltv.com/movies/2007/vuelta-a-espana/14-eurosport-sporza.asx


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

*This is heartbreaking to read*

Post stage interview of Jason McCartney excerpted from thepaceline.com . . . [thanks a lot, Lance, for quitting on the team and putting guys that lay it on the line for your soon-to-be-former team like Jason in the soup line.]  

*And what were you thinking about as you crossed the line? 

I was thinking about my family. I’ve been gone from home almost two months. It’s been tough on my family so I was thinking that this finally made it worth it. This was my first win as a pro in Europe and my first for the team too. I usually just do a lot of the work and I like that. So today was very special. 

Do you have a team yet for 2008? 

No, I’m still looking for a team. Tell everyone I still need a team! I’d like to ride in Europe for two more years so I am hoping to be picked up by a solid team and return to the United States *


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Boo hoo...*



fornaca68 said:


> Post stage interview of Jason McCartney excerpted from thepaceline.com . . . [thanks a lot, Lance, for quitting on the team and putting guys that lay it on the line for your soon-to-be-former team like Jason in the soup line.]
> 
> *And what were you thinking about as you crossed the line?
> 
> ...


Teams come and go all the time. No big deal. If he were a better rider, and didn't wait until now to win a race/stage in Europe, he might have a team waiting for him. I'm sure that he could always catch on with a US team. Pro cycling, unfortunately, is a business. Business decisions are made all of the time. No sense crying about it, when he could get a real job if he doesn't find a team. You know, that's always an option.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Vuelta...*



bigpinkt said:


> Top 10 in a Grand Tour TT is big engine in my book.
> 
> I have not followed his career but I think that after his top 3 at TOC and stage win at TDG he was sick or injured. I would assume he would make a good domestic dispite his age


The Vuelta is barely a grand tour anymore. Look at the "talent" they have riding there. The field is, shall we say, not so strong. Look at Disco, they took their A team and went to Missouri. Really? 

Top 3 at TOC means nothing. Early season race. TDG, not the strongest field either. These 2 races don't equate, even that close, with the bigger Euro races.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

magnolialover said:


> Teams come and go all the time. No big deal. If he were a better rider, and didn't wait until now to win a race/stage in Europe, he might have a team waiting for him. I'm sure that he could always catch on with a US team. Pro cycling, unfortunately, is a business. Business decisions are made all of the time. No sense crying about it, when he could get a real job if he doesn't find a team. You know, that's always an option.


Who pooped in your Wheaties?


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

magnolialover said:


> Pro cycling, unfortunately, is a business. Business decisions are made all of the time. No sense crying about it, when he could get a real job if he doesn't find a team. You know, that's always an option.


Of course, Mr. Trump.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

good for him, I wish he'd been given more opportunities with postal/disco in the last 4 yrs, he might have a few more lines on his palmares.
I'd thought, he being from coralville, IA, that the DM Register would give him some ink in the paper this morning. maybe not a lot, as this is the IA/ISU ncaa football w/e and the eternally creepy looking zach johnson seems to have done something notable with a golf club or something, but a pic and some front page, below the fold coverage. Errr...nope. Last freakin' page. no pic. like 3 paragraphs buried between a piece about quail hunting and a pic of some fat kid with a fish. bastards.


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

fornaca68 said:


> *Do you have a team yet for 2008?
> 
> No, I’m still looking for a team. Tell everyone I still need a team! I’d like to ride in Europe for two more years so I am hoping to be picked up by a solid team and return to the United States *


What a crock. http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?id=news/2007/sep07/sep17news 

"Slipstream-Chipotle's director sportif Jonathan Vaughters confirmed with Cyclingnews that American Jason McCartney, currently riding with Discovery Channel, is the rider being courted for the final roster spot.

"Vaughters sought to end rumours and speculation about who the mysterious rider was, with everyone seeming to have an idea about who it might be. 'I just upped the offer today,' said Vaughters on the day that McCartney won the 14th stage of the Vuelta. 'But I have been talking to him since July.'"


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Nobody...*



Mootsie said:


> Who pooped in your Wheaties?


I just don't think a lot of people realize just because they know a name, and that guy did good in a race here and there that he's some super bike racer. Such as McCartney. I don't have anything against the guy at all, and I think he's a decent rider, it's just funny to me that a lot of people on here seem to think he's some super man racer. Time to face reality. He could be, as in, might be, a good domestique, and that's it at the top level of the sport and all. Which is fine. I'd be thrilled to be at that level, but let's not pretend that he's some high level bike racer.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

magnolialover said:


> I just don't think a lot of people realize just because they know a name, and that guy did good in a race here and there that he's some super bike racer. Such as McCartney. I don't have anything against the guy at all, and I think he's a decent rider, it's just funny to me that a lot of people on here seem to think he's some super man racer. Time to face reality. He could be, as in, might be, a good domestique, and that's it at the top level of the sport and all. Which is fine. I'd be thrilled to be at that level, but let's not pretend that he's some high level bike racer.


I realize a couple of things
-The dude has a serious engine
-He has spent the last few years on the team where domestics go to die ...while a select few are allowed to race for themselves


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

magnolialover said:


> The Vuelta is barely a grand tour anymore. Look at the "talent" they have riding there. The field is, shall we say, not so strong. Look at Disco, they took their A team and went to Missouri. Really?


Magnolialover, your last name better be Indurain or you sound like a pompous prick. The Vuelta is barely a grand tour? That is like saying winning the pennant race in the major leagues is nothing, because it is not the World Series. For a guy trying to get signed, winning a stage at the Vuelta is a very big deal.

At least Jonathan Vaughters thinks it is a big deal, but what would he know? Maybe we could arrange a meeting so you could enlighten him....

Edit: This only gets better...


> but let's not pretend that he's some high level bike racer.


 are you being serious? You must be kidding. Since when did racing at the pro tour level become something for mid-level bike racers? You at least sound uneducated about the sport; you do know that you can have world class talent even if you name isn't Cancellera or McEwen?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

It just me or if not, why'd the boys at the Vuelta for Disco ride the older Madone SSL and not the new Madones like their Tour counterparts did. 

Coz these guys are supposedly "B" team riders so they don't get the new Madones?

Anyway, I hope Jason does well in his new team. Good rider for sure.


----------



## jahona (Aug 23, 2005)

Yeah, I really hope he lands on a good team as well. Nice to see an Iowa homeboy kick some Euros around. Apparently he sometimes does motorpacing behind a dirt bike on gravel roads in the offseason - fish-tailing around corners and all. 

Maybe he's not a GC contender but life is pretty sad if you only cheer for the big names. Oh and btw, he didn't win a stage until now bc (if i'm not mistaken) he was sick for a good portion of the year.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

asgelle said:


> What a crock. http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?id=news/2007/sep07/sep17news
> 
> "Slipstream-Chipotle's director sportif Jonathan Vaughters confirmed with Cyclingnews that American Jason McCartney, currently riding with Discovery Channel, is the rider being courted for the final roster spot.
> 
> "Vaughters sought to end rumours and speculation about who the mysterious rider was, with everyone seeming to have an idea about who it might be. 'I just upped the offer today,' said Vaughters on the day that McCartney won the 14th stage of the Vuelta. 'But I have been talking to him since July.'"



apparently JV didn't offer enough, he's <a href="http://velonews.com/race/int/articles/13528.0.html">going to CSC</a>. Jason McCartney-harden the F up!


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Looks like some of you guys need to eat crow...*

McCartney signs with CSC!! Hmmm, I don't think that is some lowely "domestic" team.. No. 1 pro tour team three years running...


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

I think that this is a fantastic match for McCartney and CSC. A hard working rider signs with one of the hardest working teams in the peleton. :thumbsup:


----------

